# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  سناك بيض وَ مرتديلا ، أصابع موزريلا وَ صينية بطاطس بالقشطة . .

## ليلاس

*يسسسعد صصبآحكـم ..*





*منوعآت لذيذة . .*




*سنآك البيض - سناك المرتديلا - أصابع الموزريلا - صينية البطاطس بالقشطة . .*

----------


## ليلاس

*سنَآكِ الَبيضِ 


المقاديرِ 
**بيضتينِ + خسِ ( ويفضلِ لوِ يكونِ امريكيِ ) 
جبنِ شرآئحَ + مرتديلآِ + خبزِ توستِ 
+ مآيونيزِ 


,


****الطريقةِ 


**نكسرِ البيضَ ونخفقهِ 
نغمسِ خبزِ التوستِ بهَ من الطرفينِ 


,


***


**


*ندخَلهَ للـَ مقلآةِ ونقليهَ كمآِ نقليِ البيضَ العَآديِ 


,


***


*الآنِ نرتبِ الطبقآتِ كَـ التآليِ 
أولآِ* *خبزِ التوستِ ب البيضَ ندهنِ سطحَ الخبزهَ بـ مآيونيزِ خفيفً جدآِ 
فوقهَ الجبنِ شرِـآئحَ وفوقَ الجبنِ الخسِ وفوقَ الخسِ ال مرتآديلآِ 
ونغَلقهَ بـ شريحةَ خبزِ بـ البيضَ أخرىِ 
تقدرينِ تكملينِ الطبقآتِ بنفسِ الطريقةِ ويصيرِ معكَ كلوبِ سنآدوتشِ 


**,


***



*,
***


*وهذآ شكلهَـآِ النهآئيِ 
طبَعآِ الطعَمِ أليمِ لـ أخرِ حدَ 
تصلحِ فطوَرِ وتصلحِ وجبهَ عشآءِ خفيفةِ 

,


***



*وصَحةِ وعَآفيةِ 
*

----------


## ليلاس

سْنآَكِ المُرتديلآِ ~ 



المَقآديرِ 


بيضِة + شريحةِ توسْتَ 
خسْ أمريكيِ + جبنِ شرآئحَ 


مقَآديرِ الصوصْ ~ 


ملعقةِ جبنِ سآئلَ + ملعقةِ زبآديِ 
+ ملعقة متبلِ السلطةِ 


الطرَيْقةِ 


نْسوِيْ البيضِ بيضْ عيونَ 

,







نخلطِ مقآديرِ الصوصَ 
وندهنِ بهآِ سطحَ الِ خبزِ 
,




ونضيْفَ بـ الترتيبِ جبنِ شرـآئحَ 
ثمِ مرتديلآِ ثمِ خسِ امريكيِ 
,







ونختمِ بَ البيضَ عيونِ 
طبعَ ـآِ الطعمِ اليييمِ إلىِ اخرِ حْدَ ~ 
,







وصْحهَ وعَـآفيةِ

----------


## ليلاس

أصآبعَ المَوزَريْلآِ ~ 

المَقآديرِ 



بيضةِ + جبنةِ موزريلآِ مقطعةِ أصآبعَ 
+ طحينِ + فتآتِ خبزِ أو ممكنٍ بقسمآطِ 

الطريقةِ 

نغْمسِ الموزريلآِ فيِ الِ البيضَ بعدهآِ نغمسهآِ بالطحينٍ 
نرجعَ نغمسِ الموزريلآِ بِ البيضَ ثم نغمسهآٍ ب الخبزِ 



ونعملِ هـ الطريقةِ عَلىِ كلِ الآصآبعَ البآقيةِ 

نقليهآِ بِ الزيتِ لحدَ مآ تلينِ ويذوبِ الجبنِ دـآخلهَآٍ 
ونرفعهآٍ عنِ الزيتَ 



صحةِ وعَـآفيةِ 





,

----------


## ليلاس

صينيةِ البَطآطسْ بِ القشطةَ ~ 




المقاديرِ 

5 حبآتِ بطآطسِ كبيرةِ 
دجآجِ مفرومِ + فلفلِ أخضرِ 
بهآرـآتِ + ملحِ 
قشطةِ + جبنِ سآئلِ + جبنِ موزريلآِ 

الطريقةِ 

نسلقَ البطآطسِ 
ونهرسهَ ونتركه كـ طبقةِ اولىِ في صينية بايركسِ 

الطبقةِ الثآنيةِ عبآرةِ عن دجآج مفرومِ مع فلفلِ أخضرِ 
معَ بهـآرـآتِ مع ملحَ نحركه على النار لحد ما يستويِ 

نضيفهَ فوقَ الـ البطآطسِ لحدَ ما يغطيِ طبقة كآملةِ 

بعدهآٍ نخلطِ علبه قشطة مع ثلاث ملاعق جبنِ سآئلِ 
ونغطيِ الدجآجِ ب هالخلطةِ ونبشرِ الموزريلآِ فوقَ ال القشطة والجبن 

ندخلهآِ الفرن لحد ما تحمر ويذوبِ الجبنِ 



وصحة وعآفية

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مرحبـآ*

*آطباق شهيه ومرتبه*

*يسلموو ليلآس ع النقل* 

*ربي يعطيكِ العآآفيه*

*ودي..*

----------

